# Smallest width for the outside door?



## ID Flat Roof (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anybody know what is the narrowest allowed outside door? It will lead to the balcony-type deck with no fire escape.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

They should be 36 at least one. But i have seen them as small as 32. there might not be a written rule. Thats in Ohio at least


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

If this is commercial, the size of the deck should determine the occupancy load and that should determine the minimum egress requirements. 

If this is a residence and is not part of any egress path, there should be no minimum.


----------



## N.Schiffer (Oct 24, 2008)

No code book? See if you state has it online, we don't know where you're from so there is no way we can help you.


----------



## MacRoadie (Dec 9, 2007)

ID Flat Roof said:


> Does anybody know what is the narrowest allowed outside door? It will lead to the balcony-type deck with no fire escape.
> Thanks for your help.


 
If it's not a required exit door, then there is no minimum size under the IRC.



> *R311.4.2 Door type and size. *The required exit door shall be a side-hinged door not less than 3 feet (914 mm) in width and 6 feet 8 inches (2032 mm) in height. Other doors shall not be required to comply with these minimum dimensions.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

I would assume that the door will provide for egress from the deck if there is no other way off....


----------

